# حوار بين ساندويتش فلافل ومواطن !!!



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اشترى مواطن عربي ساندوتش فلافل وفتح فمه يريد أكله



ساندوتش الفلافل (صارخاً): أنتظر، أرجوك أرجوك لا تأكلني فنحن أخوة. 

المواطن (مستغرباً): ما الذي تقوله؟ هل من المعقول أن نكون أخوة؟!

ساندوتش الفلافل: طبعاً معقول، أنظر إلى كلينا فأنا أنقلي يومياً في النار والحر، وأنت كذلك تقضي يومك مقلياً بالعمل في الحر وتحت أشعة الشمس. 

المواطن: كفاك... أنا جوعان وأريد أن ألتهمك، فلا تتعب نفسك بإقناعي بأمور فارغة.

ساندوتش الفلافل: أنت أخي وأنا مصمم على ذلك، ألم تلاحظ أن سعرنا نحن الاثنين رخيص في بلدنا، ونصبح أكثر قيمة في بلاد الأجنبي. 

المواطن: ربما معك حق ولكنه ليس سبب كافياً تقنعني به بأننا أخوة. 

ساندوتش الفلافل: حسنٌ أنظر إلى بنيتنا، فكلانا نحيف وطويل ولونه أصفر، ولا يملأ جوفينا إلا قرص الفلافل والطماطم. 

المواطن:ياة لقد أقنعتني، بالفعل معك حق يا أخي ولكن فاتك شيء مهم جداً.

ساندوتش الفلافل: وما هو ذلك الشيء المهم؟!..

المواطن: ألا تعلم يا عزيزي أننا نحن العرب يأكل كل أخ منا لحم أخيه؟!. 

ساندوتش الفلافل (مذعوراً): لا.. أرجوك... أرجوك.. أرجووو.. 


وبلقمتين لم يبق أثر لسندويش الفلافل
​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه

جابلو من الاخر

شكراً يا كوكو ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه 

فعلا الاخر هوه المفيد 

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا روكى ​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هاهاهاهاااا جميله جدا مشكور


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*وتم المطلوووووووب*
*ههههههههه*

*بالهنا والشفا *


----------



## nonaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا مان
يستاهل ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لو من المواطن مكنتش خليت الساندوتش نطق ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوه قوووي يا كوكو

تسلم ايديك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monygirl (25 نوفمبر 2008)

طعمة جميل اوى الحوار دة والهنا والشفا وكل وسنة وانتم طبيبن اللة يرحم السندوتش دة كان عندة امل ان حد يفهمة ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى (المواطن المصرى )


----------



## بحبك يا رب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه جميلة ميرسى


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> هاهاهاهاااا جميله جدا مشكور


 

ميرررسى على مرووووورك يا جريس  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *وتم المطلوووووووب*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *بالهنا والشفا *


 

هههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووووورك يا تويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> حلوة اوى يا مان
> 
> يستاهل ​





ههههههههههههههههه

حرام عليكى 

يستاهل 

الراجل كان نفسه يعيش 

هههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووووورك يا نونا ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> انا لو من المواطن مكنتش خليت الساندوتش نطق ههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
ليه بس كده يا سويتى 

لازم الواحد يكون عنده رحمه بردوا 

انتى ماتعرفيش انى لما بيكون واحد 

محكوم عليه بالاعدام 

بيقولوا ايه


بيقولوا 


نفسك فى ايه 

والمواطن عمل كده مع الساندويتش


وبعد كده نفذ الحكم 

هههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوووي يا كوكو​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*
> ...





ميرررسى على مرووووورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اخي kokoman​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوى الحوار دة يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> طعمة جميل اوى الحوار دة والهنا والشفا وكل وسنة وانتم طبيبن اللة يرحم السندوتش دة كان عندة امل ان حد يفهمة ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى (المواطن المصرى )


 

ههههههههههههههههه

كان ساندويتش طيب 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا مونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> هههههههههههه جميلة ميرسى


 

ميرررررررسى على مروووورك يا شادى ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اخي kokoman​





ميرررررررسى على مروووورك يا كليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> حلو اوى الحوار دة يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرررررررسى على مروووورك يا بنت تماف ايرينى  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------



## جارجيوس (26 نوفمبر 2008)

صدقوني عم اقراء الردود و انا بأكل ساندوش فلافل


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جريس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه بالهنا والشفا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا الملكه العراقيه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cuteledia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه حلوة اوي يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك يا باشا
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*ده بمناسبة الصيام ولا ايه يا كوكو :hlp:

اهم حاجة راااااااح السندوتش الغلبان ضحية المواطن المصرى 30:*​


----------



## dark_angel (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يرحمك يا اخويا فلافل كنت طيب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ده بمناسبة الصيام ولا ايه يا كوكو :hlp:*
> 
> 
> 
> *اهم حاجة راااااااح السندوتش الغلبان ضحية المواطن المصرى 30:*​





بالظبط كده يا مرمر 

بمناسبه الصيام 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *الله يرحمك يا اخويا فلافل كنت طيب*​


 
ههههههههههههههههه

كان ساندويتش طيب 
:11azy:

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا دارك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

تعليق على كلام الاخ مرمر الفلافل راح ضحية المواطن العربي مش بس المواطن المصري!                       المسيح يبارك حياتكو


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جابله من الاخر فعلا
وبجد ده اوقات بيحصل بين الاخوات كمان 
كل واحد عايز ياخد اللى فى ايد اخوه 
ميرسى يا كوكو مان ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا يا رامى 

ربنا يرحمنا 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2008)

هوه لسه هيستنى بالذات واحنا فى الصيام الواحد مش بيرحم الفلافل


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

عندك حق 

الواحد ما بيصدق يلاقيه 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا موفى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

